# What aspects of a concealed carry gun are most important?



## humdogjeremy (Apr 8, 2012)

I am a student at Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University and I will be using the results of this survey for a report for school. Thanks so much for helping me out!

Concealed Weapon Survey

This survey is for anyone who possesses a concealed weapons permit and carries a gun regularly. 

Please rate the level of importance for each of the following aspects of a concealed carry firearm below on a scale of 1-10.

(1 = not important, 10 = Extremely important)

a) Size 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

b) Weight 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

c) Accuracy 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

d) Trustworthiness 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

e) Caliber 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

f) The number of rounds it can hold 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

g) The kind of ammunition available to that firearm 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

h) Cost of the gun 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

i) Other (optional write in) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

a=9 b=9 c=9 d=10 e=5 f=6 g=6 h=7 i=action type=10


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

How is this information going to be used when you're done compiling it?


----------



## humdogjeremy (Apr 8, 2012)

*Report*

The whole point of this report was to use our own surveys and research to come up with conclusions about something based on your own research, not something that is already posted on the Internet. It didn't matter what topic I chose, so I thought I would choose something that interested me. All I was trying to do was to see what aspects of gun CWP holder's look for. Thank you one person for responding.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

it would be 10’s across the board meaning all of them are factors when carrying and gun MFG know because they factor in all of them when designing a gun. Why would you settle for a 2 or 3 if it didn’t fit your need


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A=8, B=8, C=9, D=10, E=8, F=8, G=8, H=1

Reliability is most important to me, accuracy or how I can shoot the firearm accurately comes in a close second, fire power and caliber, size and weight.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

a) Size 10

b) Weight 10

c) Accuracy 8

d) Trustworthiness 10

e) Caliber 8

f) The number of rounds it can hold 8

g) The kind of ammunition available to that firearm 8

h) Cost of the gun 1

I have come to realize that if the gun is not the right size/weight for me, I will not carry it. Then what good is it doing?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

a) Size 6

b) Weight 8

c) Accuracy 4

d) Trustworthiness 10

e) Caliber 7

f) The number of rounds it can hold 7

g) The kind of ammunition available to that firearm 3

h) Cost of the gun 2

i) Other (optional write in) -- Parts/magazine availability 7
(I shoot my carry guns -- a lot)


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I think there are two primary considerations... first, reliability... second, the owners' proficiency with that firearm. 

Proficiency lends itself to accuracy, and a,b,d,e,f,g,h,i, matter little if accurate shot placement cannot be achieved.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Trustworthiness 10

Everything else 9

Most important thing is that it always goes bang after trigger is pulled and that it does it more than once!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

humdogjeremy said:


> a) Size 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


Because of my own limitations, this would be an *8*.



humdogjeremy said:


> b) Weight 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


...And this would be an *8* also.



humdogjeremy said:


> c) Accuracy 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


I call this only a *1*, because all modern pistols are intrinsically sufficiently accurate for self-defense purposes. If you're not hitting, it's _you_, not the gun.



humdogjeremy said:


> d) Trustworthiness 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


I assume that you mean "Will it go BANG! every time I want it to?" If so, I'll call that a *10*. (But also see question* i.*, below.)



humdogjeremy said:


> e) Caliber 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


Oh, I guess that this could be a *6*.



humdogjeremy said:


> f) The number of rounds it can hold 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


Maybe this could be a *4*.



humdogjeremy said:


> g) The kind of ammunition available to that firearm 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


I'll call this one a *4* also. In every caliber, there are lots of choices.



humdogjeremy said:


> h) Cost of the gun 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


This is a *2*. Cost is one of the least meaningful factors.



humdogjeremy said:


> i) Other (optional write in) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


The very most important aspect of a concealed-carry firearm is _whether or not the user has practiced with it sufficiently to achieve effective competency_.
That's the most important *10*-pointer.
If you can't hit exactly where you're aiming, time after time and disregarding the panic you're feeling, all the rest pales into the background.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Reliability and your ability to shoot it. If there's a third, it would be a personnel issue-- your willingness to practice with it.

300 rounds a week for a year or so, and you'll know if you have the right weapon.

Then only reliability matters.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Reliability...


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Humdog,Jeremy--- As I read the responses to your survey, I thought you might have left out one question that you could use in your report as your summarized the finally tally. Just my thoughts, but it might have berring on your conclusion. 
_j.) How long have you been shooting handguns on a regular basis?_ (In otherwords, what has your experience been?)
To me that would influence everyone's responses......just a thought.
Sandibeach


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

a) Size 6

b) Weight 7

c) Accuracy 6 to 7

d) Trustworthiness 10

e) Caliber 9

f) The number of rounds it can hold 6 to 7

g) The kind of ammunition available to that firearm 8 to 9

h) Cost of the gun 1

i) Other (optional write in) around 8 for ergonomics.The better it fits you and the controls are laid out,the better.I set up my 1911s the way I like,whereas a Beretta 92 isn't necessarily a great fit and I dislike slide safeties,but I can shoot the snot out of one and wouldn't have a problem carrying it if need be.


----------

